# my computer keeps beeping and won't start



## Jeffm4943 (Apr 18, 2001)

when i turn on the computer, it keeps beeping, without stop. The computer won't start, and nothing appears on the screen.


----------



## onely (Apr 17, 2001)

check your ide cables make sure they are connected properly, do you have memory in there?


----------



## PostCode (Nov 28, 2000)

Count the beeps, to include hi/lo tone. Then, check my web site for possible resolutions. Make sure you note the maker of the BIOS, Phoenix, AMI, Award, etc.. Hope this helps.


----------



## Whypick1 (Mar 3, 2000)

actually, it's not high-lo tone, it's long-short length of beeping.


----------



## PostCode (Nov 28, 2000)

Depending on the BIOS, yes, that is correct. With Award BIOS's, a hi/lo beeping is indicative of a improperly seated CPU. Phoenix, which probably has the most extensive set of beep codes, uses a number order in terms of length. Hope this helps.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What I have found, if it keeps beeping, usually video card....try removing and re-inserting. Also, make sure keyboard is attached securely.


----------



## statetrav (Mar 22, 2003)

I recently had a similiar problem. Beeped when started from a cold start, during beeping I hit the reset button and it fired. After trying to replace the modem card, a new video card, and added memory, ended up being a bad motherboard. Put a new one in (First Computer International would NOT stand behind their mobo) and the system runs fine now. Keep in mind might be a bad mobo......good luck


----------



## max 8 (Dec 3, 2001)

My system also starting beeping at boot-up a few weeks ago and it was my memory. I replaced it w/ another stick and system worked. 

Good thing Mushkin had excellent customer service. They tested it the same day they received it and shipped a replacement stick that same day too.


----------



## w_kothlow (Apr 23, 2003)

Did you check to see if the RAM is properly seated?


----------

